# First viviparous lizards of the year



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's an image of one of the juveniles. In-situ and not disturbed.

Common/Viviparous Lizard (Zootoca vivipara) by James Mintram, on Flickr


----------



## manganr (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice pic VL. Where is it?


----------



## manganr (Apr 11, 2010)

The location I mean, not the lizard. I can see that....


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks. Hampshire.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

very nice...is this a native lizard?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, indeed.


----------

